# Only someone from Finland...



## Furretsu (Jul 26, 2008)

eternalwanderer.com said:
			
		

> ... would ever attempt something like this. Prepare to behold the horror of Nightwish’s song _Dead to the World_ played on accordion. I don’t know why either.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quSs_Ef4L94


----------



## The Suicune (Jul 27, 2008)

That is Hilairiously a brilliant cover xD


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jul 27, 2008)

That's fantastic. :D Accordions are cool. I didn't think they'd have so many buttons, however. x_x I give her props for playing an intstrument I consider hard to play.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 27, 2008)

O.O Holy...

She is awesome :O


----------

